# Next grow White Widow



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2006)

Wish me luck on my female ratio


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great. Sending GREEN MOJO your way. :aok: *


----------



## Growdude (Dec 21, 2006)

3 more days, startin to take off.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Got them moved into the new veg room. been in the waterfarm a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Holy crap man another journal. You are a busy man my friend.   Everything is looking great. Good luck on the grow. *


----------



## Growdude (Jan 7, 2007)

After a small spoting problem new growth is Great. soon ill be taking the clones! and getting them vegged for when my first grow is done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 8, 2007)

*Man everything is looking great. The ladies are nice and bushy healthy and green. Great plants for taking clones. Good luck my friend.  *


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Man everything is looking great. The ladies are nice and bushy healthy and green. Great plants for taking clones. Good luck my friend.  *


 
The Green Mojo is working!


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 9, 2007)

wow makes me want to do hydro keep up the good work.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 10, 2007)

sick lookin plants man...cant wait to see some fat buds come out


----------



## Growdude (Jan 11, 2007)

1/10/07 , 10 clones taken from each plant.
Ill give them a week then ill flower 1 from each plant.

I sure hope I get 20 female  

1/11/07 , clones look good but they really wilted over the first night but now there standing straight up and im sure there be fine, maybe all but one. You know you got that one that you can just tell it probably will either die or be a runt.

Ill post some pics latter.

Come on WW!!! I cant wait!!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 18, 2007)

Got my mothers sexed, both are female  but

 I had some problems with my clones. 

Had some PH issues along with some minor nute burn so it slowed em up some but now they are starting to take off in veggy stage now and new growth is looking better.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some new pics, growth is good but one plant has a plae yellow look.
As I said I have corrected my high PH problem but the plant looks like it needs something.
Could this be a Mg deff.? what seems strange its the only one that looks this way.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2007)

Increased the nutes and the plants are doing great, fast growth and im going 12/12 tonight!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Increased the nutes and the plants are doing great, fast growth and im going 12/12 tonight!


*12/12 tonight means were gonna be seeing some fine arse buds in 8 to 10 weeks. :aok:  By the way the ladies are looking great.  *


----------



## Growdude (Mar 3, 2007)

Plants really takeing off.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 11, 2007)

Its a jungle in there.


----------



## Dada (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet grow, Growdude. I have a couple of WW just going into flower today. If they look half that good at 15 days, I'll be happy.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2007)

4 weeks flowering, starting to plump up and seeing some trich's


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 24, 2007)

Pictures are making my mouth water! Nice setup you got going there. Just curious what nutes and lights you're using. I'm a little less then a week behind you. They're looking beautiful!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 24, 2007)

****Props man***** this is a prize winning grow man.  I can't wait to try hydro soon.  Was it a mag deficiency before?  Or something that fixed itself... I had a similar issue, thought it was mag... but it fixed itself.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Pictures are making my mouth water! Nice setup you got going there. Just curious what nutes and lights you're using. I'm a little less then a week behind you. They're looking beautiful!


 
I have 2 400 watt HPS and one 400 watt MH on the side.
I use GH Flora nova bloom, dash of kool bloom, splash of sweet, splash of diamond nectar, splash of tiger bloom.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> ****Props man***** this is a prize winning grow man. I can't wait to try hydro soon. Was it a mag deficiency before? Or something that fixed itself... I had a similar issue, thought it was mag... but it fixed itself.


 
It was N deff. as soon as I up'd the nutes they took right off.


----------



## Dj.Rondevu (Mar 24, 2007)

Grow Dude ur w/w looks nice man i ordered 10 wido seeds from the weed farmer they sent me 11 seeds. 4 germed the rest were duds i have 2 fem wido's this my first grow they are coming along nicely any advice would be appretiated.


----------



## Topflite (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, Growdude Those Look Great, I Just Received My Ww Order And Just Started Germ Them. Hope My Lucks As Good As Yours...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 31, 2007)

My ph is falling hard, goes down to about 5.0-5.3
flushing system now and will give it fresh nutes.

Otherwise buds are gettin big.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 8, 2007)

Tryin as hard as I can too keep humidity as low as I can.


----------



## offgrid (Apr 9, 2007)

this is the white widow strain? daaaaaaamn! that's incredible! it's amazing how they shot straight up....so is that how you grow many plants close together? by making them grow straight up?  wow...you're making me reconsider my lazy-man soil approach.  fantastic work...it's the green jungle o luv....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2007)

*Whats up Growdude. I see the ladies are coming right along and looking great. Looks like it's gonna be a very nice harvest when it comes time to bring the ladies down. Your doing a great job my friend keep it up because it's gonna pay off big time in the end. :aok: *


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking good bro! When are you thinking about chopping them down?


----------



## Topflite (Apr 11, 2007)

wow growdude that WW looks great, i start my new batch its about a week old. but your are the bomb


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW. Awesome grow GD. Cant wait to see your harvest. Keep it up.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 12, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Looking good bro! When are you thinking about chopping them down?


 
2 more weeks will be 8 weeks flowering, Ill see what they look like in another week and maybe start to flush.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

hey bro they look great man cant wait to see ur harvest if u want u can send it this way and i will cure it for u lol good luck man peace


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like you got hydro down bro:aok:, flower making machine you are.:smoke1:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are the last pics before harvest, going to be quite abit a bud for this closet.
Some of these buds grew horizontal, you can see the "bud meats" turned up toward the light.
Had a few "samples" and its excellent, smooth and tasty even though its not cured.


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats! They look amazing. Take some shots when you get them all trimmed up!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 19, 2007)

Make. Lots. Of. Hash.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 19, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Make. Lots. Of. Hash.




And.Brownies.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 22, 2007)

DAMN i cant believe the size of those sweet buds man u did great in this grow too. how much did it all weight out too? that's two great grows I've seen from u awesome.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 22, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> DAMN i cant believe the size of those sweet buds man u did great in this grow too. how much did it all weight out too? that's two great grows I've seen from u awesome.


 
I did not weigh this grow but here is a link to my very first hydro in my closet.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7786

And it weight was ~ 1400 grams wet.

And thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 22, 2007)

holy nugz batman..lookin good


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

gezz man i got some ww one the way man so ur gonna have to tell me exactly the nutes used and how much id like to try it the same exact way u did it lol that is buitifull man u gotta have more bud from these water farm grows than one man can smoke lol  i cant wait


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 23, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here are the last pics before harvest, going to be quite abit a bud for this closet.
> Some of these buds grew horizontal, you can see the "bud meats" turned up toward the light.
> Had a few "samples" and its excellent, smooth and tasty even though its not cured.



What type of WW is this?


----------

